# inshore fishing around ono island to pirates cove..



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

any advice on fishing the ono island area to pirates cove for flounder, trout, and reds???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Flounder Bite is off the chart around the mouth of the Perdido River. 

The Specks are good on the North East Side of Interarity Point on the Grass. 

Reds are thick around the East end of Ono on the deep side of Rabbit Island, they are just big. I caught almost 30 there today, but most are right at the top of the Florida Slot limit, so you may want to make sure you launch in Alabama in order to not have to go back to a Florida Ramp to land if you want to keep one over 27 inches. 

I plan on fishing it again on Tuesday. 



.


----------



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanku very much for the tips!


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rabbit Island and perdido bay*

What kind of baits are you using for specs. and reds in this areas. and about how dept. of water. Thanks


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Garbo, what are they hitting? The reds I mean.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Garbo, is that accessible launching near the bridge in OBA? How far north are you fishing?


----------

